# Light knee protection for rocks



## groovastic (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi!

I am looking for the lightest knee pads that would be good on rocky singletracks. Do I have to go with hard shell protection or would some foam protectors do the job?

I was thinking of these hard shell pads:
Evans Cycles | Fox Clothing Launch Pro Knee Guards | Online Bike Shop
O'Neal Dirt RL Knee Protector | Evans Cycles
SixSixOne 2012 Rage Knee Pads | Evans Cycles

or any d3o as soft shell protector, but I'm afraid it might not be much of a help on sharp rocks! Or am I wrong?

Any experiences with protectors above?

Cheers!


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

On my short list of a few bike items to order:

Athletics - G-Form LLC

These have received some good comments on this site, and a shop owner I respect said he's sold them faster than expected with good feedback from customers.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Personally I would never trust a pad that doesnt have a hard reinformenctof some kind, even if it's hardened kevlar.
The Gforms look so thin I could never feel safe with them.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Any additional feedback on the G-Forms? I have full shin/knee guards from 661 for rough rides but they are an overkill on most days. I usually only suffer from "innocent dings" yet my knees have more colors than a love parade in Berlin. Those G-Forms look like they might just fit the bill. TIA.


----------



## Dgage (Aug 20, 2006)

StiHacka said:


> Any additional feedback on the G-Forms? I have full shin/knee guards from 661 for rough rides but they are an overkill on most days. I usually only suffer from "innocent dings" yet my knees have more colors than a love parade in Berlin. Those G-Forms look like they might just fit the bill. TIA.


Do a search for g-forms in this forum. Noting but good things to say about them.


----------



## Dgage (Aug 20, 2006)

schristie11 said:


> Personally I would never trust a pad that doesnt have a hard reinformenctof some kind, even if it's hardened kevlar.
> The Gforms look so thin I could never feel safe with them.


Looks are deceiving. These turn into a hard shell pad when needed. Take a look at their web site.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Dgage said:


> Looks are deceiving. These turn into a hard shell pad when needed. Take a look at their web site.


I've seen it all but until I try them myself I will not be able to believe it is as good for my knee as a traditional hard shell with good pads.
Besides, the way they look to me is so ugly I would never wear them.
There are plenty of alternatives that I like the look of better, and feel safer because they are more traditional.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Dgage said:


> Do a search for g-forms in this forum. Noting but good things to say about them.


Thank you. I have ordered one size larger black ones. I hope my knees are going to appreciate them.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

schristie11 said:


> I've seen it all but until I try them myself I will not be able to believe it is as good for my knee as a traditional hard shell with good pads.
> Besides, the way they look to me is so ugly I would never wear them.
> There are plenty of alternatives that I like the look of better, and feel safer because they are more traditional.


If you prefer traditional coconut shells for your knees, go for them. I am after something more lightweight. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder but I have yet to see knee/shin guards that would add to their rider's sex appeal.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

StiHacka said:


> If you prefer traditional coconut shells for your knees, go for them. I am after something more lightweight. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder but I have yet to see knee/shin guards that would add to their rider's sex appeal.


Yes, I do prefer the coconut shells, it gives me peace of mind from all the years I've used them with success.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

StiHacka said:


> Any additional feedback on the G-Forms? I have full shin/knee guards from 661 for rough rides but they are an overkill on most days. I usually only suffer from "innocent dings" yet my knees have more colors than a love parade in Berlin. Those G-Forms look like they might just fit the bill. TIA.


I landed dead on my knee at in the Downieville baby head section. I didn't even feel anything but a dull compression. Kept right on riding.

I like them a lot. Climbing with them is easy too. I don't even notice them and they don't rub wrong at all.

The only bad thing about them is if you slide more than go down. They can move off the knee or elbow after the intial impact. But then again, the initial impact is usually what hurts the most.


----------



## endlesss (Aug 14, 2012)

ziscwg said:


> I landed dead on my knee at in the Downieville baby head section. I didn't even feel anything but a dull compression. Kept right on riding.
> 
> I like them a lot. Climbing with them is easy too. I don't even notice them and they don't rub wrong at all.
> 
> The only bad thing about them is if you slide more than go down. They can move off the knee or elbow after the intial impact. But then again, the initial impact is usually what hurts the most.


Affecting climbing is my main concern now that I'm looking for knee pads. A few recent bruises has convinced me to go with some sort of knee protection. Just trying to figure out something mild, enough to absorb some impact but not too much that will make climbing suck. Do the G-Form fall in this category?


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

endlesss said:


> Affecting climbing is my main concern now that I'm looking for knee pads. A few recent bruises has convinced me to go with some sort of knee protection. Just trying to figure out something mild, enough to absorb some impact but not too much that will make climbing suck. Do the G-Form fall in this category?


Yes definitely.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

My 2c after my first ride in G-Forms: I like them a lot. The sizing is a little tricky and they felt a little odd when trying them on initially - my calves and thighs must be a little wide compared to the size of my knees so they are real tight at some spots and a little loose around the knees. I was not sure how to wear them initially but they somehow settled in after a while and I simply stopped noticing them. 90 minutes and a great ride later, no discomfort and no haste to get them off, they felt good and never in the way of pedaling. It has been only one ride so far but I think got what I wanted. :thumbsup:


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

endlesss said:


> Affecting climbing is my main concern now that I'm looking for knee pads. A few recent bruises has convinced me to go with some sort of knee protection. Just trying to figure out something mild, enough to absorb some impact but not too much that will make climbing suck. Do the G-Form fall in this category?


Yup. I forget they are even on and its been triple digits here lately.


----------



## bkivi99 (Aug 6, 2012)

Does anyone know of a G-form type of spandex pull on foam pad that is cheaper than 50$ per body part? I want something similar a pull over pad that is comfortable but they are expensive


----------



## Christieland (Mar 12, 2012)

You get what you pay for, in my opinion. And I'm always happy to pay money for proven, esteemed safety equipment that will work, last and be comfortable.

I have a pair of the G-Form knee pads, have ridden in them once, have not crashed in them. Extremely comfortable on the climbing bits, even on a hot day. They were difficult to put on in the small size I bought, but then expanded to fit just right and not slip down my legs.

A local, highly regarded maker of motorcycle leathers uses either the same or similar material in his back protectors and suit padding (it feels the same, and I've been told it's the same material). And those I have crash tested at over 100 mph (came away with a tiny bruise on my butt), several more times at slower speeds. Good stuff.


----------



## groovastic (Mar 27, 2006)

Dgage said:


> Looks are deceiving. These turn into a hard shell pad when needed. Take a look at their web site.


So you think they would really protect me on rocky descents??


----------



## groovastic (Mar 27, 2006)

Haven't got the protectors yet...

Any more input?

Cheers!


----------



## bhmax (Dec 7, 2010)

I'd like to try out some of those g-form items. I do however really like my Fox Launch Pro knee/shin guards. Don't really notice them much, seem to flex really well when pedaling. They've saved me in some minor spills, can't say I've really taken huge hits though.


----------



## snodrift (Nov 2, 2011)

groovastic said:


> Haven't got the protectors yet...
> 
> Any more input?
> 
> Cheers!


I haven't had the pleasure if crashing on my g-form knee pads yet, but I've smacked my knee first with a spare handlebar, then with a 12" crescent wrench, hard. A dull thud, no pain.... This is before beer, just for context ;-)


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

Ive been riding with my G-Forms for the past month and I love them...they flex and it feels like Im not even wearing pads..the bad thing is the stitching isnt real good...alot of the stitching has come out since owning these..I guess its the washer doing it...but I wash them in the delicate cycle...but its not where its coming apart...yet...but if that happens I can get that fixed..no problem...and I have yet to have a crash with them on...so I cant say that they have saved me..yet...hopefully it will never happen but a crash is inevitable...most of the time with my old pads it felt like overkill..but with these pads it seems like it suits my riding..I do love them..even with the downfalls.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

2 months later and my GForms are like new except all the prints are peeling off. Best kneepads ever.


----------



## Deep Thought (Sep 3, 2012)

I've been really happy with my POC VPD 2.0's. I have the knee pads and the elbow pads. I got a really good deal on them at Shockgarden.com. Everything I like about them is well stated in this review:

POC VPD 2.0 Extended-knee Pads Review - BikeRadar


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i have the sixsixone veggies....which have been discontinued!!! you can still find them online tho


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

I use G-Forms for trail riding and full length Nukeproof Critical for Lift/DH days.

The G-Form as has been mentioned is very comfortable. Almost like a support.
They sometimes will move on sliding falls, but only after they take the first blow as mentioned, but not always. As for impact protection, it is good, but not in the same class as a Critical, KS, Launch etc with padding and a hard cap.

If you fall over in a rock-garden, they will be a huge help and you should be good to go, however if you yardsale in a rock-garden, you will want the bigger pads.

michael


----------

